

Ellen Pao case puts Silicon Valley boys' club on trial - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/world/ellen-pao-case-puts-silicon-valley-boys-club-on-trial-20150301-13sd62.html

======
BgSpnnrs
conversely puts the fastidiously litigious on trial too. No investment in
either side, i think it's all pretty grim.

